# Pregnancy and insulin glargine/Lantus



## getcarter76 (Apr 26, 2010)

Hello everyone,

I am a newbie to this forum and I am amazed at this little find!  

I have been diabetic since i was 6 and now 33 (time flies huh)...so that makes me now diabetic for 27 odd years! I wish this was around back in the old days!

I was basically wondering about the following from anyone out there who has any inside knowledge of insulin/pregnancy?

My hubby and I already have a beautiful 4 a and a half (going on 24) year old girl and since my last pregnancy, i have changed to using Insulin Glargine/Lantus (have been on this now for about 4 years) which was fairly new at the time. 

Hubby and I would now like to try for baby number 2. My Doctor said to me that there is nothing to show about any problems with this insulin but wasn't 100% sure. I have since looked on line about being pregnant on this insulin and there is no clear advice if this insulin is ok to use. I have left a message with the diabetic nurses but i am just impatient and there's nothing better than talking to any other diabetics that have been there, seen it and done it.

Any advice gratefully received...many thanks

Bernie x


----------



## xxlou_lxx (Apr 26, 2010)

Hey there, I have been on lantus since it came out and in the begining they said it was ok to take as i wasnt planning on getting preg, but it must have been researched as safe to use when pregnant as I just had my baby 8 weeks ago and I stayed on my lantus in pregnancy (maybe it makes babies cuter cos mine is just gorgeous ) hehe how cheesy am I?? lol hope i helped somehow xxx


----------



## getcarter76 (Apr 26, 2010)

Thanks Lou and congratulations with your little one.

Like you when i first was put on Lantus, I wasn't planning on having a baby (having just had a baby at the time) and I do remember being told that it hadn't been tested in pregnancy. I don't seem to have got any any reassuring answers anywhere but thank yours.

I hope your pregnancy was a good one? I know how tough it can be!

Who knows i may be on here in a few months time with some good news myself.... congrats again xx


----------



## xxlou_lxx (Apr 26, 2010)

Thank you 

Yeah my pregnancy wasnt too bad well since I knew to expect it not to be easy, but still the best thing i have done so far in life without a doubt 

I have no idea when they decided lantus was ok for pregnancy, but like yourself, being on it since it came out, i have never had a problem with it so was glad i didnt need to change it when i fell pregnant  

Hope your back soon giving us some good news..... Im sure some ladies on here are posting regarding pre conception so you may find someone else in the same position as yourself at the moment  xx


----------



## emeraldgirl (Apr 27, 2010)

Hi Get Carter

Its me again, just saw your post. I have been on Lantus for a few years now, since just before I started trying to conceive.  I was previously on Insulatard, but when I told my clinic I was trying for a baby, they instantly switched me onto Lantus, so dont worry I would think its safe.  

Dee xx


----------



## tabbicles (Apr 27, 2010)

Hi there, I am 14 weeks pregant and on Lantus at bedtime and it is absolutely fine! The only thing I found out today is that as your blood sugars change so much during pregnancy and Lantus only regisiters a change in dose after a couple of days they may change you to another one that registers a change straight away but I havent needed to.


----------



## getcarter76 (Apr 27, 2010)

Thank tabbicles and emeraldgirl. 
You know i am going to have a little moan as I rung my Diab Nurses but still no one has bothered to return my call about this matter. You'd think they would politely let me know as i didn't have a clue whether Lantus was ok to use whilst pregnant/trying to conceive. I know these things don't happen overnight but you never know and i was worried that Lantus wasn't ok.  
Anyway, initially this is what led me to a bit of on-line research (good ol internet) but could't see much good until I found this forum. I have found great support and interesting threads from this site so I think you are all going to be stuck with me now tee hee. I am amazed to be connected with similar peeps as i don't know any T1 diabetics or work with any that i know of so often feel i am on my tod, coping, you know how it is! But big thanks to everyone out there and congrats tabbicles xxxx


----------



## tabbicles (May 14, 2010)

Thanks, I'm now 16 weeks, nearly 17 weeks and know what its like! Just to warn you, drink lots of water and keep away from ill people! I have been really ill this week from simply seeing a friend with a cold, I didnt get the cold just agonising headaches and sickness and got dehydrated very easily resulting in ketones in the urine.  Ended up in a & E! Baby absoulutely fine, but being ill, pregnant and diabetic dont mix believe me!!

Once you are pregnant you should find the care is really good, but I guess it depends on your hospital.  I am seen every 2 weeks and if I ring and leave a message (i rarely do this) they call back straight away now they know i'm preggers!!


----------



## tabbicles (May 14, 2010)

ps I agree this website is fantastic, wish more people knew about it!!  It is so good knowing that your not the only one and someone understands what your talking about!


----------

